# Aspen/ Kiln Pine bedding mites?



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I plan on using either Aspen or Kiln Pine as bedding and getting from the Tractor supply store. I've been told it can some times carry mites. Is there anything i can do to prevent my mice getting mites?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes maybe use a different bedding touch wood My Mice havnt had mites I use Megazorb bedding paper squares bedding tends to get wet and hold the mosisture .Reguarly clean your tanks/ cages out half bleach half water it kills the Adult mite and eggs and dry properly so the mite are not in the corners of the cage etc clean even there ladders toys because mite can hide on those too dirty cages and there contents not cleaning out reguarly you have more chance of getting mite. If you do get mite its normally treated with ivermectin always read the instructions , if your not used to treating for mite seek professional help the vet will do a scrape to determin the type and treatment.You can freeze the bedding when you buy it I do not know if its 100% successfull as Ive never done it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Mites can appear even if you're doing everything right, it just happens. I use hay which has been known to carry mites, but the natural enrichment it provides is worth it in my opinion. Mites are easy to treat with spot-on, spray or powder, and they're easy to spot so even if your mice do get mites it's not the end of the world 

If you don't have many mice you can bake or freeze the wood shavings and hay and this will kill any mites. Not practical for the amount of mice I have, but for someone with only a couple of cages it's easy enough.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have bought some Timothy hay today I had some shredded paper the mice were using it for nesting but they seem to be getting tangled in it the paper was too course.


----------

